# Annoying: Sim Data Refresh



## ajayashish (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,
I am using Samsung Galaxy S2 and was using normal 2G data plan till yesterday. I activated 3G data plan today morning and since then, there is an annoying problem. 

The phone wakes up every 1-2 mins and display a toast (black notification box) and says Sim Data Refreshing. It also shows me in roaming network sometime. When I changed the network time to GSM only there error is gone and 2G data plan is forced. 

I called the CC and they said that the sim is 2G sim and that might be the reason the error is there. Please try changing the sim and let us know if it gets resolved. 

Does anyone here is facing the same problem.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 20, 2012)

Never heard of such an issue. Are you on stock rom or any custom rom?


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 20, 2012)

which network sim you are using & also ^^


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 20, 2012)

I am using Vodafone and am on official ICS rom


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 20, 2012)

Get a duplicate sim and try once. Might be a sim issue.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got a duplicate sim and tried... no resolution.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 22, 2012)

then try to re-install the ICS again and if still the problem resists give to the CC.
Also did you trying working with some other network sim card with 3G enable ??


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 22, 2012)

Nope. None of my friend have 3G enabled sim. 

I am planning to root my device this weekend. Lets see if I can get rid of this error.


----------



## nicky1964 (Oct 10, 2012)

hii bro.. am facing the same problm nw.. 
u got ny solutn.. can u share with me????


----------



## ajayashish (Oct 10, 2012)

nicky1964 said:


> hii bro.. am facing the same problm nw..
> u got ny solutn.. can u share with me????



Nope... i changed back to 2G connection


----------



## veerendar (Nov 1, 2012)

ajayashish said:


> Nope... i changed back to 2G connection



I am facing the same issue... I am having Galaxy Ace Plus -->Android ginger bread on vodafone. I have question for both of you guys.. do you people see IDEA cellular network in Network Search? I have tried and I am not finding it, why I am asking it b'coz when I called vodafone cc they said 3G service of vodafone is through IDEA in India, so we need to first select IDEA first and then Vodafone..... not sure what exactly is the problem.


----------

